# Crayfish boil/MS meet and greet



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you know where it's going to be yet? That would help get some help maybe? We are planning on going, and Reedsburg Dam is an awesome choice. We all want to be close to home with the fuel thing, but, that's kinda hard to do when people live all over the state. Somebody's going to have a distance, while others, maybe not so far-this time? Thanks


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Crappie 1 said:


> Do you know where it's going to be yet? That would help get some help maybe? We are planning on going, and Reedsburg Dam is an awesome choice. We all want to be close to home with the fuel thing, but, that's kinda hard to do when people live all over the state. Somebody's going to have a distance, while others, maybe not so far-this time? Thanks


I know and I HATE the idea of anybody being excluded because of distance. I have recieved a number of PM's by people who are really excited about Reedsburgh so here it goes.... Reedsburgh it is. I am so sorry to any of you who can't make the drive for whatever reason :sad:. Maybe if all goes well and this comes together like I HOPE it will, we will see you there in years to come. It stinks when you can't accomodate everybody. 
Now that that is decided, do we have any votes on what month we want to do this in? I have had much luck finding the "bugs" most warm times of the year. Late June and early July do seen to be their peak season up here though. So, start throwing me some month ideas and then we can try to narrow it down to an actual date. My schedule is fairly flexable. the only thing I have carved in stone for this summer is the first two weeks of August are completely out for me (family reunion type thing). Again, feel free to PM me if you prefer. 

Just a thought...
If money is an issue maybe some people could offer to help get other people here if they have a little extra room. As far as camp site fees for those who would be staying at the campground, PM me and I can discretely see what I can figure out. The sites are huge and if need be some of us can double up. I know I would have space at my site if someone needs it. 
Pay it forward. Good way to live.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Anish, if the dates work for me I'll be glad to help out.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anish, what do you do book a section? Or is there a group area? How do we get our site? I have a week May 21 st and a week July 20th that I can't make it. Other than that-Lets Go!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Toward the end of June works for me. I can bring cooking equipment (dutch ovens, turkey broiler and pot, portable grill) I can even do up a bunch of walleye wrapped in bacon and BBQ sauce, fish fry and dessert afterwards.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Crappie 1 said:


> Anish, what do you do book a section? Or is there a group area? How do we get our site? I have a week May 21 st and a week July 20th that I can't make it. Other than that-Lets Go!!


OK, had to double check some of my facts before I went spouting information :lol:.
Here are the gory details about Reedsburg Dam State Campground:
-No entrance fee 
-Camp site is $15/night
-No vehicle permit required 
-42 sites (about 4-5 are tent only the rest can accomodate a camper)
-Boat access (no fee for launching )
-Vault toilets 
-Rustic
-First come first serve, no reservations
-Large picnic area, no charge 

So here's what I'm thinking. Obviously it's first come first serve so reservations are out. I would bet my last dollar that this is not going to be a problem. In all the years that I have been going here I have never seen this place even close to half full. Labor day weekend there were maybe 5 other families there. So, even if they took reservations I don't think we would need them. If it came down to it, I'm sure we could double up some people (1 familie per site or 4 unrelated people per site). If it really came down to it there are other campgrounds in the area that are not quite so rustic, also they are a little more expensive. I could NOT in a million years immagin that it would come to that though.

What I would like to do is have everybody be responsible for their own gear, food, beverage, site, etc. Kinda like camping together but seperate if that makes any sense? I have seen where there have been MS get togethers where money is put together and split and used in ways that others did'nt agree with. If we do it this way we can avoid all of that nonsense and focus on having a good time. As far as the boil goes, I'd like to do it kinda like a potluck type of idea. Everybody brings something and hopefully we will have people helping to trap "bugs" and cook them (hint hint, not just me cooking :lol. 

I should expect that everybody would be responsible enough to clean up after themselves but, if not I hope to have at least a few people who would be willing to help keep an eye on the litter situation and if you see it, even if you didnt leave it there, pick it up. 

The picnic area is absolutely beautiful! It's a stretch of picnic sites that all kinda run together along the impoundment. There are picnic tables and park grills there too. There should be more than enough room for a good sized crowd if we even end up with that.

Since end of June was brought up, how does everybody feel about the end of June? June 17,18,19 would be good except for that is Fathers day weekend and the following weekend is the weekend befor the 4th of July. So what are anybody's thought on this?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> Toward the end of June works for me. I can bring cooking equipment (dutch ovens, turkey broiler and pot, portable grill) I can even do up a bunch of walleye wrapped in bacon and BBQ sauce, fish fry and dessert afterwards.


Sounds great! Especially the Walleye wrapped in bacon and BBQ sauce!!! 
Fish fry and desert afterwards sounds great too, that would keep our guests that are not fans of the bug from starving :lol:.

This is starting to look good everybody! Even if this is a small crowd this year we can build it bigger and better for years to come!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Anish said:


> There you go fishing for business again :lol::lol::lol:!
> No, I'm just messing with you :lol:. Whatever anybody else wants to do is fine with me. The only reason I had suggested Reedsburg is because I know it like the back of my hand, but I'm game for anything.
> 
> Once we figure our a core group of people who are definitely in, I say we put it to a vote.



That makes sense to me. As much as I love these things, from snow melt to snow fall (even during the winter, to a point) it's hard for me to get away from here. 

Of course that has it's benefits too, in that I"m more apt to be a lot more flexible on working with folks (costs etc, amenities) so I can attend  I've always wanted to do a Crawfish bake since I was a kid. and just never got around to it.

Either way, I'm a huge fan of this type of event (if ya'll haven't noticed), and I'll support it where ever it is. My travel ability is limited, especially during the summer months when my main drivers are running the campground for us.

When you do get here Anish you know it's going to take more than a weekend to get to know us like the back of your hand!  

Heck I can't even remember what all we have here and I rebuilt it and own it! (that should be embarrassing, but nope proud of that )


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anish said:


> Since end of June was brought up, how does everybody feel about the end of June? June 17,18,19 would be good except for that is Fathers day weekend and the following weekend is the weekend befor the 4th of July. So what are anybody's thought on this?


I would be all for June 24, 25, 26....Fathers Day weekend I'm usually walleye fishing with my Dad on Saginaw Bay


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> That makes sense to me. As much as I love these things, from snow melt to snow fall (even during the winter, to a point) it's hard for me to get away from here.
> 
> Of course that has it's benefits too, in that I"m more apt to be a lot more flexible on working with folks (costs etc, amenities) so I can attend  I've always wanted to do a Crawfish bake since I was a kid. and just never got around to it.
> 
> ...


Well, when I get there you can bet I'll be scoping out the crayfish situation. Maybe the womens group can do a boil too!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> I can even do up a bunch of walleye wrapped in bacon and BBQ sauce, fish fry and dessert afterwards.


I've never heard of that, but wow it sounds good!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> I would be all for June 24, 25, 26....Fathers Day weekend I'm usually walleye fishing with my Dad on Saginaw Bay


Those dates are fine with me, how about anybody else?


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Anish said:


> Well, when I get there you can bet I'll be scoping out the crayfish situation. Maybe the womens group can do a boil too!



North end of the lake. and I"ll try to remember to scope other mud bug holes (as ya'll call them)for ya'll in advance!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> North end of the lake. and I"ll try to remember to scope other mud bug holes (as ya'll call them)for ya'll in advance!!


Thanks "ya'll" :lol::lol:

I grew up calling them crayfish but I think the name mud bugs is funny. Especially whe you talk about eathing them around people who have no idea what mud bugs are. :yikes: :lol:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mud Bugs.....I like that. :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> Mud Bugs.....I like that. :lol:


When my middle son was about 3 he had shrimp for the first time over at his grandmas (my husbands side) and he decided that they were "sea bugs" :lol:. My mother in law was appalled but we thought it was hillarious! So to this day, they are still sea bugs. She also makes these awesome chicken pies that for whatever reason around the same age he decided they were called "toads". Again, appalled, again, the name stuck :lol:. Odd kid but he's really neat. :16suspect


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Either one of those June dates are fine, but I favor the 17th 18th & 19th. whatever is decided is fine with us...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Im surprised you guys have never heard them called mudbugs... They got the name because they are technically a bug and not a crustacean.. We've been calling them that for years.. If you would of held this shingdig dwn here i would of joined ya but its a little to far for me right now..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey mfs686... Im dwn here in livingson co, if you want to learn how to make a trap and how to trap them let me know.. Ill be happy to help you out.. We'll go out on a weekend to my honey hole and load up on them.. I need to clear my pm box, ill get it done by Thursday.. Pm me then..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Date?* Anish, you brought it up so pick a date and stick to it, some will make it this year some will not but it is a start. 
*Place?* Campground with link? Sites to choose, "password" to let someone at the campground know that it is a MS gathering.

*Cost?* Launch, camping site, parking, vehicle entrance, etc. 

*My experienced thoughts on FIRST outings.... *
You wont please everyone
Keep things simple, don't over plan
Pick a date and place and STICK TO IT! 

If only 3 people show up that is OK, it is a start. Too many times members have tried to please "everyone" and it all ends up not happening. I must brag for a moment... Myself, Sarge, Bowdad, Curdog, Stalker, Trout, Nimrod, Salmonsmoker, and others I cant remember organized the FIRST MS outing. (just spent an hour reading through posts from the past... oh the memories....) I have attended many outings since then, some continue, most have not. The point is, create and outing and have fun, you can plan for another as life goes on.

We can make this a sticky in the outing forum once we have the basics. I am definitely interested in showing up and EATING as well as trapping some critters. Keep it going, this is how outings happen!! Did I mention that I would like to attend and EAT?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter333
Thanks for the info. I do realize that you can't please everybody all of the time (is'nt that just the way life is in general? :lol. I just wanted to give everybody a day time to throw out their input. I figured I'd see who bit first and where the interest was at before I took off with things. 
Posted all the details on page 2 post # 26 except the dates which I was just getting ready to do when I saw your post. I'd be happy to post a link but honestly everything I posted back on #26 is all the info there is. 
Not a whole lot to the campground other than that it's in an awesome place. 
As far as overplanning, trust me, I have NO desire to do that. Hey, I want to have fun too . Only reason I was wanting to do trap building demos is because I thought it would be good for the newbies. Anybody else who wants to do something is welcome to but, I'm not going to break a sweat if nobody wants to. I have a very "start when you get there, finish when youre done" type of attitude towards things. Read through #26 and you'll see where I'm coming from. 
Thanks again .


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, official dates of this thing are June 23, 24, 25. That's the weekend before the 4th of July. Any comments, questions, concerns, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

OK *DATE* is June 23,24,25* Campground* is Reedsburg Dam State Campground. Webpage link? Anything in particular that we should tell who we talk to when we call? Certain sites "reserved" for MS outing?

*"I have seen where there have been MS get togethers where money is put together and split and used in ways that others did'nt agree with. If we do it this way we can avoid all of that nonsense and focus on having a good time. As far as the boil goes, I'd like to do it kinda like a potluck type of idea. Everybody brings something and hopefully we will have people helping to trap "bugs" and cook them."* 

I feel that everyone should provide what they want/can.... These type of events awlays provide enough food for everyone, with much left over. No need to make a sign up sheet for who will bring what, just show up with what you can and it will be used/eaten. SOMEONE will bring plenty of plates, cups, napkns, plastic utensils, etc..... I think that will be me as I have NO experience trapping mudbugs so those things are the least that I can contribute!! I will provide somthing cooked somehow for the good of the cause... some will have it, some will not but who the hell cares? It is all about getting together in order to have fun. ONE thing that I humbly request is that I am allowed to eat some version of mudbugs 

Not trying to take over your event Anish, just trying to help out in a way that I have seen useful in the past. Keep the posts coming!! Let s do this thing!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG

Here's the link, for what it's worth, not a whole lot of info on here, but never the less, it's there.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Could somebody post a few pictures of there traps?Are they similar to a minnow trap?Thanks in advance


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> OK *DATE* is June 23,24,25* Campground* is Reedsburg Dam State Campground. Webpage link? Anything in particular that we should tell who we talk to when we call? Certain sites "reserved" for MS outing?
> 
> *"I have seen where there have been MS get togethers where money is put together and split and used in ways that others did'nt agree with. If we do it this way we can avoid all of that nonsense and focus on having a good time. As far as the boil goes, I'd like to do it kinda like a potluck type of idea. Everybody brings something and hopefully we will have people helping to trap "bugs" and cook them."*
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree that everybody should bring what they want/can. With the economy the way it is I'll just be happy if people can get there. :lol: there is NO WAY I would even consider trying to do a sign up sheet for food, I'd like to retain what little sanity I still have. Not to mention, what if half the people decide not to show? A load of bs for nothing. If we end up with 50 bags of potato chips then we'll have a darned good time eating potato chips. Either way, I think it's going to be fun. Adapt, adopt and improve is one of my favorite sayings (along with "lead, follow or get the he** out of my way" :lol: but, thats a discussion for another day :lol. 
I think that if there were anything I would say that I am going to have to have here is at least one other person cooking "bugs" if we end up with a good turn out. Not to mention everybody cooks them differently and variation is a good thing. Yes, I will make sure that you get some mudbugs :lol:

I know youre not trying to take over. If I thought you were I'd tell you .


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Would love to make this if I don't have to work. Used to just net them in shallows at night when a kid, and twist off tails, boil them in coffee can over fire. Haven't had them since. Any help needed, let me know. Have done plenty of outings, check the links for "Sebewaing walleye outing" or "Caseville laker outing". Will be doing the Sebewaing one again this year on free fishing weekend, June 10,11,12. Sounds great, would love to know how to set nets/traps for them. Is this the place?........http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anish said:


> OK, official dates of this thing are June 23, 24, 25. That's the weekend before the 4th of July. Any comments, questions, concerns, please feel free to PM me.


Sounds good, entering it into my calendar now. This should be right around the time the Hex hatches are going as well right? May have to bring the fly rod, kayaks and tie up a bunch of Robert's Drake's for this trip.

Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

RippinLipp said:


> Hey mfs686... Im dwn here in livingson co, if you want to learn how to make a trap and how to trap them let me know.. Ill be happy to help you out.. We'll go out on a weekend to my honey hole and load up on them.. I need to clear my pm box, ill get it done by Thursday.. Pm me then..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will do and like I said, if you want to go walleye fishing on the D let me know. I will be more than happy to take you out.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Mfs686... Sounds good...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Would love to make this if I don't have to work. Used to just net them in shallows at night when a kid, and twist off tails, boil them in coffee can over fire. Haven't had them since. Any help needed, let me know. Have done plenty of outings, check the links for "Sebewaing walleye outing" or "Caseville laker outing". Will be doing the Sebewaing one again this year on free fishing weekend, June 10,11,12. Sounds great, would love to know how to set nets/traps for them. Is this the place?........http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG


Yep, thats the place! Be carefull what you offer, I might just take you up on that :lol:! Thanks for your offer, I do appreciate it. Once we get a little closer to the event I'll have a better idea of what I might need help with. I plan to keep this super laid back and easy going. Like I said before, camping together but seperate, lol! I dont want to do any kind of itinerary type thing because for one thing it's a pain and another reason, I don't like following them, :lol:. That place is neat enough that a group of fishermen could have a blast all by themselves let alone with a group of fellow fishermen. I figure we can set a time for the boil and the rest of the time everybody can just explore and have fun with whatever. I suspect things will just come about and happen as the weekend progresses. Sometimes thats the more funner way to do things anyway :lol:. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> Sounds good, entering it into my calendar now. This should be right around the time the Hex hatches are going as well right? May have to bring the fly rod, kayaks and tie up a bunch of Robert's Drake's for this trip.
> 
> Thanks again for putting this together.


Oh yes :evil:! Depending on the weather this year (sometimes they come a little early, sometimes a little late), but if you hit it right, all I can say is WOW! Bring all the toys. That's something REALLY cool about that area, something is ALWAYS happening.


----------



## mag 7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi this is mag 7 finished with hard water going soft would like to join your M&G.Did a few on the ice it was really fun I have some toys like a oil less deep fryer and home maid bbq sauce willing to share. Have a 12 foot aluminum boat. Never did mud bugs hear did them in south Carolina. Have no idea what a trap would look like it would be a must learn thing for me. Dates in June are good for me. Also wood like to learn to fish the Detroit river. Spend most of my time on the big lake now trying to get the smaller boat on the river and lakes thanks hope to get to meet some new people soon


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

mag 7 said:


> Also wood like to learn to fish the Detroit river.


I can help with that.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I am going to try and make this event. Used to pick and boil "bugs" out of rivers in the UP on my family trips, haven't done it in years. Also Reedsburg Dam State Campground was one on my list this year of places I wanted to go and fish. It all depends on my work schedule though as lately it has been all over the place weekend wise. It sounds like a blast and I would love to learn how to trap these tasty creatures.

Joe


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mag 7 said:


> Hi this is mag 7 finished with hard water going soft would like to join your M&G.Did a few on the ice it was really fun I have some toys like a oil less deep fryer and home maid bbq sauce willing to share. Have a 12 foot aluminum boat. Never did mud bugs hear did them in south Carolina. Have no idea what a trap would look like it would be a must learn thing for me. Dates in June are good for me. Also wood like to learn to fish the Detroit river. Spend most of my time on the big lake now trying to get the smaller boat on the river and lakes thanks hope to get to meet some new people soon


Excellent! Keep an eye out over in the outings forum because that is eventually where any curent information on the event will be. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

FishinJoe said:


> I am going to try and make this event. Used to pick and boil "bugs" out of rivers in the UP on my family trips, haven't done it in years. Also Reedsburg Dam State Campground was one on my list this year of places I wanted to go and fish. It all depends on my work schedule though as lately it has been all over the place weekend wise. It sounds like a blast and I would love to learn how to trap these tasty creatures.
> 
> Joe


Sounds good! Hope you can make it. It sounds like we might just have a good turn out for this. Keep an eye out over in the outings forum because that is where I'm going to be switching this thread over to pretty soon. Any new info about the event will be over there.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anish said:


> Oh yes :evil:! Depending on the weather this year (sometimes they come a little early, sometimes a little late), but if you hit it right, all I can say is WOW! Bring all the toys. That's something REALLY cool about that area, something is ALWAYS happening.


Me and timing never seem to connect, I always get the "should have been here Tuesday" when I arrive on Saturday.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Anish said:


> .....
> On a side note, and I shouldnt even have to post this but, you know there are those out there. I'd like to keep this a family event and it will be at a public campground. That doesnt by any means mean we cant have a REALLY good time, just remember that we are representing sportsmen and women of all ages and if all goes well we want to be welcome to do this again next year.


 So I guess that means I have to keep my clothes on _all_ weekend???


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> So I guess that means I have to keep my clothes on _all_ weekend???


:lol::lol::lol:!!
YES! Unless you are "angling" for the crayfish, you must keep your clothes on *ALL* weekend.


----------

